# Help with correction matrix for i1 display 2



## mdelhaj (Aug 16, 2010)

is,t ok to ask for a help with a correction matrix setting?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This would be meter specific so it wouldn't help you any. Each meter would have a different correction matrix depending upon how it tested in the lab.


----------



## mdelhaj (Aug 16, 2010)

mechman -thank you very much for the info.
i live in europe and so it would be too expensive for me to send the meter to spectracal in usa for recalibration...so right now iam considering maybe i will just buy the colormunki photo spectro meter, and then just profile the i1 display 2 against it in calman to make the correction matrix.
do's it sound like a good solution?


----------

